
A Mind Is Born - lifeisstillgood
https://linusakesson.net/scene/a-mind-is-born/
======
lifeisstillgood
Just realising two things - firstly I could never write something like this in
256 bytes (I mean using two bytes miles apart from each other as the global
clock while the melody is encoded in bytes around them - it's ... beautiful.

Secondly HN submissions are becoming my real bookmarks.

